# Piper on Spiritual Gifts



## RamistThomist (Oct 18, 2007)

I am at Desiring God's website and am looking for Piper messages on spiritual gifts. Has anyone listened to him on ths?


----------



## Sonoftheday (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, its been a while but I know he is not a cessationist. I know he spoke grandly about how 200 yrs ago the gifts were barely used and now there used all over the world and in the past 10 yrs (from whenever he deliverd it) the gifts had multiplied 10 fold in people practising them. I am wracking my brain but can't remember anything else he says on the subject, except that he places a call on his church to seek the gifts.


----------



## Gloria (Nov 26, 2007)

Sonoftheday said:


> Yes, its been a while but I know he is not a cessationist. I know he spoke grandly about how 200 yrs ago the gifts were barely used and now there used all over the world and in the past 10 yrs (from whenever he deliverd it) the gifts had multiplied 10 fold in people practising them. I am wracking my brain but can't remember anything else he says on the subject, except that he places a call on his church to seek the gifts.



So he's an advocate of the modern tongues movement?


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't think Piper is an advocate of the modern tongues movement. The last time I checked his site a few years ago he described his position as "open but cautious." I believe he is a friendly with Wayne Grudem but don't know that he agrees with him on prophecy, etc. But then again there is a post on the DG blog that includes a tribute by Sam Storms to the late Vineyard leader John Wimber.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 27, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> I am at Desiring God's website and am looking for Piper messages on spiritual gifts. Has anyone listened to him on ths?



Try here.


----------

